# looking for marine safe seaweed



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i want to buy some seaweed for my fish. the ones at the fish store is a bit overpriced. i was told that i can just buy it at the grocery store. i havent started looking but i was just wondering if anyone is doing this. please let me know what brand of seaweed you use and where i can find it.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

ummmm do you mean nori... dried seaweed for sushi? or like gracillera/other living varieties of macroalgaes that are eaten by fish?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

im not sure, which one would i need for feeding marine fish?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

what kind of fish are you trying to feed? most will graze on nori if they're herbivores....

many will eat red gracillera, its kind of seasonal and can get pricey, but cheap if you know a good seller or someone able to grow it.

ulva is another that fish will go after as well... 

there are quite a few that fish will eat, a lot of them are red macros.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i want something affordable so i can stock up on it.
i want to feed clowns, yellow tang, cardinals


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

mmmm best bet would be nori.... it's pretty cheap at the grocery store, just read labels and if it has chemicals in it that you're unsure about don't buy it. 

if you can find someone with red gracilerra and can get some off them annnnnnd you're able to grow it that would be the cheapest. It's a little on the tough side to grow though.

your cardinals won't touch macros, they are strict carnivores... they might try it to see what it is, but they probably won't eat it. tangs will probably eat anything the clowns will graze on the nori from time to time.

if you can wait a little, I can grow some ulva for you, I just got some from aquatic kingdom when I cleaned out their sps tank of macro algaes.  I also have another macro that tangs would eat, but I have a list of people wanting it first, so depending on how well dosing my macros with fertilizer goes, it might be a while for that.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

there is no rush for me to buy seaweed. right now i just feed with brine shrimp


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Unless you are using gut-loaded (ie. spirulina) brine shrimp, you might as well be feeding them nothing


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i also feed mysis shrimp but for the smaller ones that cant eat mysis they have to eat brine


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

you can buy a big bag of fresh dousle at super center for like 2 bucks,


----------

